# Creamy Wild Rice Biscuits and Gravy  (Vegetarian)



## Whiskadoodle (Mar 10, 2018)

This isn’t exactly a recipe, more just the  technique/ idea.   We went out for breakfast this a.m.   Restaurant had wild rice gravy today instead of sausage gravy.    It was pretty good.   Dx thought it was better than her eggs bennie.

Make and bake favorite biscuits.

Make a creamy white sauce or milk gravy. 

Add herbs you prefer to the gravy, like dried sage,  marjoram or savory, a little thyme and a healthy pinch of chili pepper flakes and plenty of black pepper.  They could have been a little more generous on this score.  

Add about 1 cup or more  Cooked wild rice.  My serving had a lot of rice in it. 

That’s it.    

Alternatively,  I think a thick cream of  wild rice soup spooned over biscuits could be good too.   Sure,  this has veggies in it,  -- a bonus.


----------



## Cheryl J (Mar 10, 2018)

Different take on biscuits and gravy....that sounds good, Whisk!


----------

